# Portable transistor pocket radio-with one ear plug



## WhatInThe (Jan 24, 2015)

In this day and age of head phones, ear buds and Iphones  how many ever used a pocket sized transistor radio with one ear plug if you wanted to listen in private. Heck even the Sony Walkman with cassette is a relic at this point.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

I still have one and use it once in awhile. Reception isn't very good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2015)

I used one, still use an old walkman radio at night, I bought the two earbud connection for it, but only use one.  Don't need to wake up the sleeping Tinnitus giant, lol.  I did have one as a young child, it belonged to the family, but I could use it when the adults weren't.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2015)

I got my first transistor radio, a Toshiba, back around 1961 as a Christmas present.  It was about 3x6, had a leather carrying case with a shoulder strap and one earbud.  I felt like I was hot stuff, strutting around with that thing.


----------



## Cinnamon (Jan 24, 2015)

I had one.  Used to get in trouble for taking it to school, too.


----------



## 911 (Jan 26, 2015)

I had an old Philco that had one ear plug.


----------



## avrp (Jan 26, 2015)

I loved to sit on the porch after supper and listen to my transitor radio. I especially remember it during summer vacation.


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2015)

Cinnamon said:


> I had one. Used to get in trouble for taking it to school, too.



Ditto. I used to take mine to school too, but I never got caught or in trouble for it.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 2, 2015)

I had one as well and would take it to school ....we listened to the death of president Kennedy on it in class in 1963.......


----------



## movieman (Mar 3, 2015)

Mine was an RCA with a leather case and earphone.  Listened to a lot of tunes with it and also played it very quietly in bed at night, listening to distant AM radio talk shows.  I think I may have heard early Larry King nighttime shows out of Chicago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

I have an IPod nano 7th generation.  and even that is obsolete now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a transistor radio that I think was a birthday gift, maybe 13th.  Had a Walkman for cassettes and another for CD's.  My ipod is pretty old but I only use it for the gym and it works fine.  For audio books I use my android.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought a transistor radio at S.S. Kresge's  in the early 60s, cost a whooping $3.69 IIRC.    I never had an ear plug, just listened to music over the radio's very tinny speaker.


----------

